# Ikebana Final Photo



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

man..:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: =D> :jaw: :first: 

the emoticons express my feelings better than words. will you be posting any details regrding tank size, plant names etc?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

that grew out really nicely!!!


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Steven,

First of all I must say.....WOW! That really did turn out nicely! Good job.

I only see one flaw and it has nothing to do with the aquascaping. Have you tried using PS to straighten out the sides of the glass tank? Another way to correct this would be to raise the camera, but then you wouldn't get the same lower camera perspective. A TS lens could also fix this, but best done is regular PS. The only problem that may come from this is a possible slight distortion of the "out of water plants" but it most likely won't be as noticable as the "falling back" glass.

Once again great job!

Ken Takeuchi


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Beautiful shot! I don't think there's anyone here that wouldn't want to have that Ikebana on our desk/window/office/etc. Make sure to post more pictures as the scape evolves.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

eeeeexcellent.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all 

Suborphan-- There is a journal thread of sorts: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/34685-style-of-wabi-kusa.html

Ken-- I see how the glass is distracting. I'll try to fix it in PS before entering this tank into the AGA.

KrisW-- Ah, that's not possible. This tank was done in Hawaii this last winter break but now I'm back at school in California so I had to take it down. Sorry about that. 

John-- 

Please follow my next projects!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I was following your journal for a bit, waiting for the final product. What a treat. It looks very unique and original! Definitely love the guppy touch. Well done Steven! 

-John N.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Steven thats beautiful, i've always wanted to create a aquascape like this ever since i saw them in aqua journals. It is quite hard to find emersed plants for sale, can you just get a submersed plant and expect it to grow well emersed? 
You have shown us what is possible in this style of aquascape.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats! Beautifully done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

WOWOW.......... that is one of the most beautiful tank I have seen.....

and the photo is taken so nicely!! lovely!!

the white background explosure is so nice.... and the plants are so so so good....

love your journal also!! ^^

Cliff.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is beautiful Steven, very well done indeed and great to see you pushing the boundaries as always. 

Your talents are evident. I just wonder what you will grace us all with next!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all for the feedback and following my work. I don't mean to belittle the value of everyone's feedback, but it's especially heart-felt to get feedback from some very, very well respected members on this forum. George, I hope not to disappoint in the future. 

Afro-- What I'd try to do is to just make a shallow set up with aquatic plants underwater but are close enough to the surface to have the opportunity to grow out of the water and let them go. A plant will go as much as it naturally can, and then it's emersed growth should be especially healthy and stable.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Very nice Idea, Steve. I would have loved to see the plants fully developed. 
How old is the setup in this last pic?.


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Steven, very very nice! I loved that from the second you posted the first pic in your journal. It is a pitty you had to dismantle it. Thanks to you, I am already thinking a way to setup one. Your tips in the journal will help me a lot when time comes.

Once again, another work well done!

Regards,
André


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@Steven: I just have one more question, which kind of fertilizer you use for this tank?
Thank.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

That's an awesome tank! I might have to try one of these types of tank styles out sometime....

Keep up the good work!
-Andrew


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Mortadelo-- thanks for the feedback; I've always loved that 2 liter of yours. One of my personal favorites ever (yes, yours is better than a lot of ADA scapes in my eyes). The tank is 1 month old. I think you are right that it lacks the feeling of "maturation." What we have here is a lay out made yes in the spirit of ikebana-- not the beauty of a mountain that lasts for centuries, but rather that of a patch of spring grasses that last for but a moment.

Andre, thanks for the feedback. It means a lot from a fellow scaper whom I consider more on the "creative" side. 

Dolphin, I used no ferts and no CO2. There is some flourite in the pot in which the larger plants are growing. I might have used some minimal liquid ferts had I continued. For the aquatic plants, really only the moss is fully submerged, and I find that aquatic mosses care more about water movement than CO2 or ferts, so I ran a small air stone in the back left corner behind the bigger plants.

fnewb--


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@steven: thank for your quick answer, you always have unique ideas for layout!


----------



## MariaMakiling (Dec 3, 2006)

Amazing! Such a wonderful layout, so beautiful. I love your idea, they give me inspiration.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello Steve. I agree with everyone else your wabikusa looks great the way it is. 
We seem to share a liking of shiny little planted things.

I hope you´re not done with wabi´s , you succeeded splendidly in your recreation of a grassy patch, so delicate.

I recall Ole Pedersen did something along these lines a few years ago. He used some nice shallow vases where the emergent plants created a truly beautiful composition. I´m sorry I can´t find the pictures now. I don´t even know if they are still online.

You know. I have considered letting plants grow above the surface in one of my cubes for some time now, but I fear the emergent growth would draw too much attention from whats going on below.

Saludos
Jose Vicente Ruiz.


----------

